# Is GMG Fruitwood mix pellets subtle?



## howea (Sep 11, 2021)

Would the GMG Fruitwood blend pellets be subtle enough for curing meat with a long cooler smoke?
Or is it too strong.

Traditionally I would burn Beech logs and supplement with a little fruit wood (apple, cherry etc)
I am moving to pellets, but can't get Beech pellets locally

Apple or Alder may be the closest, but  I heard Alder burns hotter.
In any case, I will try crushing them to lessen the heat

edit: I found an old post saying it's 1/3 each of Beech, Cherry and Pecan.
I think Pecan has a stronger nutty flavour?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 11, 2021)

What are you going to cure?


----------



## mike243 (Sep 11, 2021)

I dont know but going to pu a bag of fruitwood pellets made by pitboss to try out, going to do some cheese soon and I am thinking apple for that


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 11, 2021)

What type smoker ya using,


----------



## howea (Sep 11, 2021)

Mainly slow drying cured meat (suho meso) and salami (Sudzuk)

Home made vertical smoking cabinet. About 5 foot high.
We built a maze tray, for pellets, that will sit at the bottom

Eventually I will have an external smoke generation source, but for now will have it in the cabinet.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 11, 2021)

howea said:


> Mainly slow drying cured meat (suho meso) and salami (Sudzuk)
> 
> Home made vertical smoking cabinet. About 5 foot high.
> We built a maze tray, for pellets, that will sit at the bottom
> ...


I have burned many a bag of the GMG pellets. They are not what I would call mild, for cheese, but they are mild enough for sausage. I would recommend you grind the pellets and make dust then use the A-Mazin maze pellet tray.


----------



## howea (Sep 11, 2021)

We made a maze tray and housing (helps when you have a brother in law in steel fabrication)

Yeah, I intend to pulverise them. Need to figure out if I can do it easily without wetting them.

People importing things like the AMNPS usually ask double (to triple) the price in New Zealand.
Even the GMG fruitwood bag is costing me a shade under 50 bucks ($35US).


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 11, 2021)

howea said:


> We made a maze tray and housing (helps when you have a brother in law in steel fabrication)
> 
> Yeah, I intend to pulverise them. Need to figure out if I can do it easily without wetting them.
> 
> ...


You can use a old meat grinder to dust the pellets, or wet them, then lay them out to dry, they crumble.
Might also consider a milling shop that deals in hardwood trim as a source for sawdust.


----------



## howea (Sep 11, 2021)

Most sawdust like that is soft wood and not suitable for smoking. The majority of wood used here in those shops is some sort of pine.

Pellets look interesting, as they are only the fruit/hardwoods themselves (no bark etc) and looking at the brands that don't use added fillers/oils etc

The price is also really good for what you get. With smoking sawdust, the price is sold typically in volume, not weight. 

I recently got 2 litre fine sawdust bags for 10 bucks each(maybe just over a lb). 
I can burn a bag in a weekend in my main smoker cabinet. 
But when smoking salmon, I only need a cupful  to smoke them in a small box. It produces the finest/cleanest blue smoke.

When you are smoking each batch, for up to a week, the price adds up.


----------

